# 2013 Beetle Convertible - How to remove dome light cover to install LED?



## v338241 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello - I purchased aftermarket interior LED kit from ECS and I am stumped on how to remove the dome light cover to install the new LED lights. I am afraid to just try to pry it off for fear of breaking something. I am hoping someone who has done this will be kind enough to reply with some advice. Thanks!


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

First remove this little panel:

















Then remove the 2 torx screws then remove the whole thing


----------



## v338241 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Thanks for your reply, but my 2013 convertible has diferent dome light cover?*

Hello and thanks for your advice. Unfortunately for me, my 2013 convertible has a different dome light housing that includes the power roof operating switch. I will take a photo and post it later so others can see what I am talking about. It is not obvious how you would remove this cover if you needed to. If I am not able to get the answer from the forum, I will ask to have the dealer install them. Thanks again!


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a 14 vert and it really is simple to remove you just need a small pry tool I know it feels like it will break but it won't just pry from the outside moving towards the middle, there are two torx screws to remove to access the lights after that it is very easy.



v338241 said:


> Hello and thanks for your advice. Unfortunately for me, my 2013 convertible has a different dome light housing that includes the power roof operating switch. I will take a photo and post it later so others can see what I am talking about. It is not obvious how you would remove this cover if you needed to. If I am not able to get the answer from the forum, I will ask to have the dealer install them. Thanks again!


----------

